
Project Management Using GitHub Issues and Waffle.io - eminetto
https://blog.planrockr.com/project-management-using-github-issues-and-waffle-io-75ece23c6b2f#.e837a1yfi
======
welder
How's this compare to [https://zube.io/](https://zube.io/)?

